# [EVDL] Kelley controller on E-Bay



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Item 280189590279
Current bid: $1.25

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with this type of controller?

it says up to 84v, 600 amps (model KD84600)



> JS <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Item 280189590279
> > Current bid: $1.25
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Now it's US $26.00


> Mark Dodrill wrote:
> 
> >> Current bid: $1.25
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A few have bought them for their project but I don't know of anyone who 
have yet put it into operation.
it's their biggest model and should be able to push a car

gutsy of him to put it for sale with no minimum price. unless there is a 
hidden reserve




> Mark Dodrill wrote:
> > Does anyone have experience with this type of controller?
> >
> > it says up to 84v, 600 amps (model KD84600)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

even if they takes a hit and "give" one away, they're getting
exposure, which is what they needs if they want to sell more in the
future.



> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> > A few have bought them for their project but I don't know of anyone who
> > have yet put it into operation.
> > it's their biggest model and should be able to push a car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I emailed them and they said they are planning to have a controller at 
144vdc in about 2 months. don't know what its going to cost though.


----- Original Message ----- 
From: "Travis Gintz" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, January 05, 2008 2:27 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kelley controller on E-Bay


> even if they takes a hit and "give" one away, they're getting
> exposure, which is what they needs if they want to sell more in the
> future.
>
>


> Dan Frederiksen <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> A few have bought them for their project but I don't know of anyone who
> >> have yet put it into operation.
> >> it's their biggest model and should be able to push a car
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've still yet to hear of someone that's got one working. I just don't
see how they can sell so cheap, and quote such high current.

We'll have to wait and see I guess.



> Josh Creel <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I emailed them and they said they are planning to have a controller at
> > 144vdc in about 2 months. don't know what its going to cost though.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

can i hook 2 72 volt controllers in series?

----- Original Message ----- 
From: "JS" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Saturday, January 05, 2008 12:20 PM
Subject: [EVDL] Kelley controller on E-Bay


> Item 280189590279
> Current bid: $1.25
> 
> _______________________________________________
> For subscription options, see
> http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev
>

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What's a Kelly go for now outside of eBay?




> Josh Creel <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > can i hook 2 72 volt controllers in series?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My guess is that they're quoting you peak current and the controllers
can't thermally handle that anywhere near continuous.

It's relatively easy to get a bunch of transistors that can handle
500A; it's harder to cool them well enough to handle 500A for a decent
amount of time.

For example, in the homebrew controller I'm working on, the
transistors are rated at 180A, but I'm using them at about 25-40A for
thermal reasons.

So maybe the Kelly controllers can handle rated current for 10s-1min
before being thermally limited.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Travis Gintz <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I've still yet to hear of someone that's got one working. I just don't
> > see how they can sell so cheap, and quote such high current.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Josh Creel <[email protected]> wrote:
> > can i hook 2 72 volt controllers in series?
> 
> No, definitely not!
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If I read correctly, the 600amp model can run
continuous at 300A, with a maximum of 90vdc on the 84v
rated controllers.

>From the Kelly Controller website:

Specifications =


=95 Frequency of Operation: 16.6kHz.

=95 Standby Current: less than 30 mA.

=95 Standard Throttle Input: 0-5K ,5-0K ohms,0-5 Volts .

=95 Full Power Operating Temperature Range:-30C to
90C,100C shutdown (controller temperature).

=95 Armature Current Limit, 1 minutes: 200A / 300A /
400A / 500A / 600A.

=95 Armature Current Limit, 3 minutes: 150A / 220A /
300A / 360A / 420A.

=95 Armature Current Limit,Continuous: 120A / 160A /
200A / 250A / 300A.

=95 Peak and Hold Main contactor Driver: 3A peak, 1A
hold.

=95 Meter or Alarm Output: 200mA.



Prices

Series Motor Controller or Permanent Magnet Motor
Controller

Model Voltage Amps(MAX) Prices Online Order =

KD36200 24V-36V 200A $159 Order =

KD36300 24V-36V 300A $199 Order =

KD48200 36V-48V 200A $199 Order =

KD48300 36V-48V 300A $239 Order =

KD48400 36V-48V 400A $289 Order =

KD48500 36V-48V 500A $349 Order =

KD48600 36V-48V 600A $429 Order =

KD84200 24V-84V 200A $279 Order =

KD84300 24V-84V 300A $329 Order =

KD84400 24V-84V 400A $389 Order =

KD84500 24V-84V 500A $459 Order =

KD84600 24V-84V 600A $529 Order =

Kelly Controller RS-232 Converter Order =

PC RS-232 Cable Order =

=95 The max operating voltage of 24V-36V is 20V-45V.
=95 The max operating voltage of 36V-48V is 30V-60V.
=95 The max operating voltage of 24V-84V is 18V-90V.
=95 24V-84V controller requires separate 18V-40V control
supply. =

=95 Please Use RS232 Converter from Kelly Controls for
communication.
=


=





> --- Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > My guess is that they're quoting you peak current
> > and the controllers
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Morgan LaMoore wrote:
> > For example, in the homebrew controller I'm working on, the
> > transistors are rated at 180A, but I'm using them at about 25-40A for
> > thermal reasons.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Morgan LaMoore wrote:
>


> Josh Creel <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> can i hook 2 72 volt controllers in series?
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Travis Gintz wrote:
> > I've still yet to hear of someone that's got one working. I just don't
> > see how they can sell so cheap, and quote such high current.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In general when the mosfet switches off the full pack voltage is across
it. If the capacitors and mosfets are only rated for 100V and you put
144V on it You will let the smoke out.

Sometimes the main components are ok and the auxiliary stuff like the
gate drive and internal dc-dc are the first to go poof.


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 6 Jan 2008 at 6:16, Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> 
> > >> can i hook 2 72 volt controllers in series?
> > >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

** Reply to message from "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]> on Mon, 07 Jan
2008 00:22:57 -0500
> 
> Or, as one 
> hobbyist did about a dozen years ago, you can split the armature and field 
> of one motor, and essentially connect each controller to half the motor.
> 
> David Roden - Akron, Ohio, USA
> EVDL Administrator

How did this work out? I'm interested in doing this with a transwarp 11 inch
and two alltrax controllers.

Dale Curren

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

One specific reason why you cannot use two controllers in series is
that they will not be switching at the same time. This is where they
would need to be designed for the application. It's a similar issue
to the timing of multiple parallel MOSFETs for current increase. If
the two controllers aren't turning their output stages "on" at the
exact same moment the one that's not on will see full pack voltage.

Trot, the electrically-minded, fox...



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On 6 Jan 2008 at 6:16, Dan Frederiksen wrote:
> > > actually.... why not?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 Jan 2008 at 4:30, Dale Curren wrote:
> 
> > How did this work out? I'm interested in doing this with a transwarp 11 inch
> > and two alltrax controllers.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

David,

I think I have the car you are talking about. It is a Bug from CA, 
purchased from a company called Voltage, had two Curtis controllers when I 
got it. When Bob Anderson modified it for me so it would run on 96 Volts 
instead of 120 he removed one controller. I don't know why it had two but 
there is probably info on it somewhere in the clutter in my house. If you 
are not in a big rush I could dig around and find it.

Gail
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "EVDL Administrator" <[email protected]>
To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
Sent: Monday, January 07, 2008 7:16 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Kelley controller on E-Bay




> > On 7 Jan 2008 at 4:30, Dale Curren wrote:
> >
> >> How did this work out? I'm interested in doing this with a transwarp 11
> >> inch
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> David Roden wrote:
> > There is a way to use two controllers and batteries. You can can
> > use dual motors, physically coupled. That's how Solectria did it.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 7 Jan 2008 at 15:38, Gail Lucas wrote:
> 
> > I think I have the car you are talking about. It is a Bug from CA,
> > purchased from a company called Voltage, had two Curtis controllers when I got
> ...


----------

